# Starke WaKü benötigt



## Neronimo (18. November 2014)

*Starke WaKü benötigt*

Hi.Habe mir gerade einen neuen PC zusammengestellt,habe bisher aber nur eine Luftkühlung.Möchte jetzt Graka und CPU mit Wasser kühlen.Aber alles,also die Spannungswandler,das Ram etc. sollen mit gekühlt werden um die Lüfter (fast) komplett abschalten zu können(max.15%)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Research (18. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

RAM ist Sinnlos.

Anbei, du musst uns schon deine Hardware sagen.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (18. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

Wie sieht den deine Hardware und Budget aus ? 

Willst du eine Geschlossene (All in one) oder eine custom?


----------



## Combi (18. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*



Stefan_CASEMODDING schrieb:


> Wie sieht den deine Hardware und Budget aus ?
> 
> Willst du eine Geschlossene (All in one) oder eine custom?


 
er wiill ne wakü und nicht ne fertig-flüssigkeitskühlung.
sowas ist keine wakü....

er will,pumpe,radi,schlauch usw..
und wenn er sein system postet,bekommt er auch antworten...

btw: für ne komplettkühlung aller komponenten,kannst du mit mindestens 400 euro rechnen.eher noch mehr,wenns leise und kühl bleiben soll.


----------



## Neronimo (21. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

Mein system(müsste doch eig unter meinen Beiträgen stehen oder nicht?):
    Intel i7-5960X @4,3 GHz 

Mainboard
    MSI X99S SLI Plus 

Arbeitsspeicher
    G.Skill Ripjaws 4 

Festplatte
    Seagate Enterprise 2 à 6TB+Samsung 850 Pro 1TB 

Grafikkarte
    MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G SLI @2 GHz 

Brauche eine sehr gute,starke wakü,preis eigentlich egal.Ist derzeit nämlich ein "offenes System",also wenns geht noch ein Case.

Thx


----------



## Diaflolo97 (21. November 2014)

Klimgt fast nach Troll, ne 980 auf 2GHz, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## bschicht86 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

Oder es ist das Ziel. Mit einer starken WaKü sollte man schon eher der riesigen Abwärme bei 2GHz Herr werden können. Ob die Karte das am Ende auch hergibt, ist fraglich.


----------



## Kuhprah (22. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*



Combi schrieb:


> ,kannst du mit mindestens 400 euro rechnen.eher noch mehr,wenns leise und kühl bleiben soll.



Mit ner vernüfntigen Steuerung etc. is er am Ende mal ganz schnell an der Grenze zum 4stelligen... mit 400 Euro gesamt bekommst man nix brauchbares... allein die Kühle für GPU und CPU fressen da schon locker 50 % vom Budget...


----------



## Addi (22. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

2 GHz ? Selbst mit ner Wasserkühlung nicht möglich. Da müsste man schon zum Flüssigsticktstoff greifen.


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (22. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

Combi: dachte nur frag mal nach da er es in Geschlossene WAKüs gepostet hat 

Habe sleber auch eine >Costum ..... hat eig. nur vorteile bis auf den Preis .... dafür alles austauschbar bzw auch aufrüsten der einzelnen komponenten kein Thema 
sieht optisch mit einen AGB und farblichen Schläuchen oder Flüssigkeiten hammes aus 

sonst bei aquatuning gibt es super setpreise auch für ein 240er radi system sollte für deinen CPU allemal reichen ... da kannst auch noch einen zusätzlichen RADI kaufen und anschlüsse und passt für die GPU

lg


----------



## Neronimo (22. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*



Diaflolo97 schrieb:


> Klimgt fast nach Troll, ne 980 auf 2GHz, wohl eher nicht.


 
Ist aber kein Troll.Bin schon fast dran.1,8 hab ich derzeit standdart.


----------



## 442 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

Wenn du beide zusammenzählst vielleicht.


----------



## Addi (22. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*



Neronimo schrieb:


> Ist aber kein Troll.Bin schon fast dran.1,8 hab ich derzeit standdart.


 
Dann zeig uns dochmal ein paar Screens mit GPU-Z und der Registerkarte "Sensor" offen


----------



## Razzor (22. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

auf den screen bin ich auch gespannt 

1,8 ist ja schon ne ordentliche hausmarke eventuel lebt die hardware ja schon nicht mehr ?


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (22. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

2 GHz .... das möchte ich gerne auch mal sehen  Die würdest ja nichtmal mit einer WAKÜ kühl bekommen


----------



## Neronimo (30. November 2014)

*AW: Starke WaKü benötigt*

Sorry an alle die hier geschrieben haben.War gerade mal ein paar Tage nicht on,und schon hat meine Schwester mein Konto gehackt.(Die hat so keine Hobbies.)Ja,ich habe gar nicht sonen "geilen" computer.

Also nochmal sorry an alle die hier ihre Zeit verschwendet haben,aber ich habe fast null Ahnung von PC-Zusammenstellungen.


----------

